# Fan busted on coralife fixture



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a 48" coralife compact fluorescent fixture, and one of the fans has apparently ceased to function.

Is there anything I can do or somewhere I can bring it for fixin up?

Thanks!
Zoe


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Under warranty? If so, Call Coralife! They have great customer service and will help you.

If not under warranty you can often find a LFS that knows how to take these things apart and replace the fan(s).


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Neeeever mind, apparently this particular vent just doesn't have a fan in it  
:withstup: now I need that to point to myself...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL

If fan does go, its very simply to replace with one from radio shack done it few times, its just two wires that u rewire together (postive/negative).


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Osiris said:


> LOL
> 
> If fan does go, its very simply to replace with one from radio shack done it few times, its just two wires that u rewire together (postive/negative).


I agree with that but from the initial post I took it to say that the owner didn't want to DIY.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o

i replaced afew with more powerful ones, is it the man in me that just wanted to fix something that wasn't broken to make it more powerful?


----------

